
Cross-Browser Testing Tool Will Rock Your Socks Off - srcasm
http://www.browserstack.com/
======
kevinconroy
If you're looking for a service that's live, I've been using
<http://crossbrowsertesting.com/> happily for the last two or three years.

Also, if you're testing emails in different clients (worse than IE6
compatibility testing IMHO), I highly recommend <http://litmus.com/>

------
paraschopra
By the way, just realized you are based out of India. Great job! Very happy to
see a quality web product that is made in India. Who did your design? Love it!

~~~
ritesharora
great you liked our design! I am the designer of the site :)

------
ck2
Is it like <http://browserling.com> ?

Can it handle httpauth?

~~~
nakula
yes it can. you can even test your local setup (both local servers and local
html files)

------
aslakhellesoy
One thing I never quite understood about online testing tools like
browserstack and saucelabs is how to reset server state.

Most webapps have some kind of datastore. Poking around a web ui will CRUD
records in that datastore, possibly corrupting the next test. Another problem
with this is coupling between tests, making them hard to modify without
breaking a bunch of others.

Most automated test setups I have seen run on a local machine, and all server
state is reset between each test.

How is this done on browserstack/saucelabs?

~~~
rb2k_
I think they just delete the user profile which is where browsers usually save
their data.

(not 100% sure about that, but I think Selenium mentioned that in the logging
output)

~~~
aslakhellesoy
By datastore I meant server side database (SQL/NoSQL)

~~~
rb2k_
The way you'd usually do it is either having a multi-user application and just
create a new user for a new test (also helps testing concurrently) or you'll
have to reset the app by:

\- redeploying it on a new e.g. EC2 instance

\- clearing out the database and inserting your original blank state from an
SQL dump

\- clearing out the filesystem by e.g. using a git reset

p.s. you should try to have an automated deployment for your product. That way
you could also just spin up a new EC2 instance -> deploy -> test -> kill
instance

------
bkrausz
It's funny, the only use I see for this is IE testing, since everything else I
can install the latest version of on my Mac, and the differences between
versions are pretty small (and if you can support IE's lack of HTML5
functionality you can certainly do the same for FF3).

Still, solid UI and product, and will be handy for the quick IE spot-checks
that I should be doing more of :).

~~~
qq66
What about testing on Windows?

~~~
bkrausz
With the exception of fonts there should be virtually 0 rendering differences
between osx and windows versions of the same browser.

~~~
msy
_should_

------
al_james
<http://crossbrowsertesting.com/> is an alternative that has proven very good
and cost effective for me.

This does appear to be cheaper though. The local testing thing may be cool.
Not sure how that will work.

------
rb2k_
Sadly doesn't seem to offer an option to do automated testing (such as a
selenium endpoint).

~~~
ritesharora
Thats entirely a different problem, as of now we are completely focused in
providing browsers across OSes and Mobile platforms with a very easy to use
UI!

------
corry
Might be OT, but does anyone know of a similar service for MOBILE browsers?

Obviously Android and iOS are webkit based... but what about the horror that
is BlackBerry rendering? <shudder>

~~~
dools
Perfecto Mobile is pretty good

------
wccrawford
I thought this was going to be another cross-browsing testing thing that
wouldn't work for me, but the local access is a really good idea. It really
does change everything.

------
hiroprot
My invite request got approved right after the request, but the service isn't
working for me :(

All I get is "Oops! We have run into a small problem. Please try again." over
and over again.

Overloaded?

~~~
nakula
Is it working for you now?

------
lrhazi
Would be nice if it supported browsers on Linux and Mac too, or does it
already?

~~~
bkrausz
It's their next feature according to Twitter

<http://twitter.com/#!/browserstack/status/110011514911592449>

------
braindead_in
How does it work? It's not a virtual machine, right?

~~~
ritesharora
We provide real browsers in the cloud across the globe for high
responsiveness!

------
plainOldText
I think it's too pricey. But maybe it's just me.

~~~
ritesharora
we are trying to keep our prices as low as possible. We want to reach every
developer/designer!

~~~
dhimes
I think your prepaid plan should appeal to many small sites that anticipate
only small changes over time. It's really a sweet spot in my mind.

------
sfoguy
Is that similar to Browsermob and AlertFox?

~~~
nakula
nope. they are monitoring and load testing tools. Browserstack helps you make
your site work on all browsers

------
paraschopra
Invites?

------
rorrr
I would add a per-test pricing plan, which is useful when you need to do just
a few tests while developing, rather than forking $19/month.

99c to test in 5 different browser/OS combinations would be cool.

~~~
ritesharora
For you we already have reasonable prepaid plans!

